# Lagavulin Fans - Heads Up!



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, I'm not sure if this is a mistake on their part or some kind of amazing sale, but Astor Wine is listing Lagavulin at $49.99 or $600 a case. Cheapest Ive ever seen.

Go to http://www.astorwines.com/ then run a search for Lagavulin...


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

They won't ship to NJ! :c


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

That is my #1 single Malt. How am I gonna explain this one to the spousal unit?


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

what's the shipping charge? anyone used these guys before? i checked out their site and it seemed to have a couple bugs....i'm wary of sites with bugs.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I spoke with these guys on the phone. Shipping is free if order is over $250.00 Shipping to N.C. for one bottle was $9.98. They only have a couple cases left so if we want a group buy I would say we need to call ASAP. I cant do the group buy but would be down for at least one bottle if anyone wants to do the group buy. I would say shipping to each person in the group buy ould only be around $8.00 thru USPS flat rate give or take a dollar or so. Robert

PS: I would do the group buy if 12 bottles are spokeen for and PP payment sent buy today at 8:30. Cost would be $60.00 per person and that should cover shipping and PP fees.If they are sold out by then I would refund payment. Robert


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm down for a bottle. let me know.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (1 bottle)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> what's the shipping charge? anyone used these guys before? i checked out their site and it seemed to have a couple bugs....i'm wary of sites with bugs.


Actually,

I used to buy from them when I lived in NY. They are reputable.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Here in NM I always payed $50 or 48ish a bottle!:ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

IrishCorona said:


> Here in NM I always payed $50 or 48ish a bottle!:ss


I dont think you could get it for that price now. They have had somewhat of a shortage of Lagavulin recently. Here in N.C. it is around $80.00


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

erab said:


> They won't ship to NJ! :c


Erab, If you want I could go pick up coulple of bottles ?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good deal.

I need to check what my local has this at.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> what's the shipping charge? anyone used these guys before? i checked out their site and it seemed to have a couple bugs....i'm wary of sites with bugs.


They are one of the most well known wine shops in NYC. They are very reputable.

I believe this deal is internet only though, as I happened to be in there on Saturday and the price of Lagavulin was in the $60 range. This was before I saw this price online, so maybe theyve marked it down in the store as well. Dunno. All I know is, I stocked up on Laga a couple months ago at a way higher price :hn


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> They are one of the most well known wine shops in NYC. They are very reputable.
> 
> I believe this deal is internet only though, as I happened to be in there on Saturday and the price of Lagavulin was in the $60 range. This was before I saw this price online, so maybe theyve marked it down in the store as well. Dunno. All I know is, I stocked up on Laga a couple months ago at a way higher price :hn


yeah, i know i've heard of these guys before...i just don't like to see bugs when i'm doing online purchasing....makes you get that "not so fresh" feeling.  i remember costco used to carry this for like $65 a bottle, but no longer...no longer...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (1 bottle)
3.RPB67 (1 bottle)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

come on guys. 9 more spots.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (1 bottle)
3.RPB67 (1 bottle)
4. Barcochris (1 bottle)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Guys, they only had 2 cases so we need to act fast if we are going to do this.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Count me in for two bottles.. but I'll take up to four if we need to fill out slots for the group buy (saving on shipping is fun! wheeee! :hn )



snowy said:


> Erab, If you want I could go pick up coulple of bottles ?


I appreciate the offer, snowy.. I'll definitely take you up on it if this group buy falls through.

RJT: PM me if the buy is on and you need payment. I'll definitely get the PM notification e-mail before I check back to this thread.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (1 bottle)
3.RPB67 (1 bottle)
4. Barcochris (1 bottle)
5.jloutlaw (1 bottle)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (1 bottle) will take 2 bottles if needed
3.RPB67 (1 bottle)
4. Barcochris (1 bottle)
5.erab (2 bottles) will take 4 if needed.
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Ok guys we need 5 or 3 more bottles for this deal to work. (2 more and we can make this work)


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll take another bottle if need be to get this to work.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Two more bottles and we can get this rolling!

Mmmmm.. delicious Lagavulin. :dr you guys know you want to.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (1 bottle) will take 2 bottles if needed
3.RPB67 (1 bottle)
4. Barcochris (1 bottle)
5.erab (2 bottles) will take 4 if needed.
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Ok guys we need 5 or 3 more bottles for this deal to work. (2 more and we can make this work)


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

For some comparisons.

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...lagavulin&Ntk=All&nocontinue=s&cntShpng1Rec=1

http://www.winespecialist.com/ecart/product.asp?pID=1622&cID=67

http://www.lovescotch.com/productDetail.php?pid=193

http://www.luxurybar.com/website.html?OVRAW=lagavulin scotch&OVKEY=lagavulin scotch&OVMTC=standard

http://www.grandwinecellar.com/sku8435.html

http://www.lovescotch.com/productDetail.php?pid=193


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Come on you scotch drinkers.

Its a good deal.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't know what heaven was until I tried Lagavulin.. 

C'mon people, you can do it! :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

erab said:


> I didn't know what heaven was until I tried Lagavulin..
> 
> C'mon people, you can do it! :tu


Go ahead and get the other two bottles you know you want to. lol


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

BUMP if this does not happen today I dont think it will happen at all because of their supply.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I will take two bottels if needed


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

RJT said:


> 1.RJT (1 bottle)
> 2.motownflip (1 bottle) will take 2 bottles if needed
> 3.RPB67 (1 bottle)
> 4. Barcochris (1 bottle)
> ...


let me know if I am too late or what to do next.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys I am posting this for Robert.
He said it looks like we have a deal.
He will check with the vendor and make sure it is still in stock.It looks as if everyone that posted will be included.
He will post later about quantity and payment method this evening.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great news. 

Let me know the payment options and I will get it to him A.S.A.P.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Woohoo!

Great news.. way to make this happen, guys. :tu 

Payment goes out ASAP as soon as I get the details.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I was on the phone with him as I posted that.
He was at work and had no access to the internet at the time.
He said he will post and let everyone know as soon as he can later today.:al


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

madurolover said:


> I was on the phone with him as I posted that.
> He was at work and had no access to the internet at the time.
> He said he will post and let everyone know as soon as he can later today.:al


Thanks Donnie.

Everyone PM me for PP payments. Do not mention Lagavulin in payment. Call it "box split" PM me with the number of bottles. The guys that offered
to buy higher quanaties are still required to make this work. I will post if we have to many and someone wants to drop a bottle can. Please title your pm as Lagavulin split. Thanks guys, Robert

Be sure and check the list and see that it is correct and if I missed anyone.

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (2 bottle) 
3.RPB67 (1 bottle)
4. Barcochris (1 bottle)
5.erab (3 bottles) 
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle)
7.n3uka (1 bottle)
8.Barcochris 2 bottles

12 Total Bottles


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd still be willing to buy my four bottles if Barcochris or motownflip would rather only buy one.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

PM Sent !

Payment sent as well.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (2 bottle) 
3.RPB67 (1 bottle) (PAID)
4.Barcochris (2 bottle)
5.erab (4 bottles) 
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle) (PAID)
7.n3uka (1 bottle)

Sorry I had the numbers wrong. Look right now?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome job Robert.

By the way, you are killing me this month !!! :r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Awesome job Robert.
> 
> By the way, you are killing me this month !!! :r


I didnt find this deal or start the thread. I just offered to "help a brother out" Dont blame me for your lack of control.  :r

Great folks in this forum!!!!! Thank you by the way. :bl


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (2 bottle) 
3.RPB67 (1 bottle) (PAID)
4.Barcochris (2 bottle)
5.erab (4 bottles) 
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle) (PAID)
7.n3uka (1 bottle) (PAID)


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (2 bottle) 
3.RPB67 (1 bottle) (PAID)
4.Barcochris (2 bottle)
5.erab (4 bottles) (PAID)
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle) (PAID)
7.n3uka (1 bottle) (PAID)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey !!

That %$%% RJT hasn't paid yet !! :r

Thats what I call fast payments guys. This is one great group buy.

Bravo all .


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Hey !!
> 
> That %$%% RJT hasn't paid yet !! :r
> 
> ...


Always one in the group to screw things up.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

1.RJT (1 bottle)
2.motownflip (2 bottle) (PAID)
3.RPB67 (1 bottle) (PAID)
4.Barcochris (2 bottle)
5.erab (4 bottles) (PAID)
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle) (PAID)
7.n3uka (1 bottle) (PAID)


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

just waiting for you Rob. lol


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I just ordered USPS boxes and will order the goods tomorrow and ship out ASAP when it arrives. Thanks guys.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

RJT said:


> 1.RJT (1 bottle)
> 2.motownflip (2 bottle) (PAID)
> 3.RPB67 (1 bottle) (PAID)
> 4.Barcochris (2 bottle)
> ...


Rob, hurry up and pay! :c


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

A little RG bump for our man adsantos13 for putting us on this great deal please. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> A little RG bump for our man adsantos13 for putting us on this great deal please. :tu


Done !

Now send me my booze ! :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

RJT said:


> A little RG bump for our man adsantos13 for putting us on this great deal please. :tu


Thanks for the RG guys...

Enjoy the Lagavulin!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> I just ordered USPS boxes and will order the goods tomorrow and ship out ASAP when it arrives. Thanks guys.


I am still waiting on one more for payment (besides mine  ) but have been in contact with him and all should be just fine so I ordered the case today. I did not want to loose the sale price or they run out on stock. Should be here in a few days. I will get everything shipped out ASAP when it arrives. Thanks guys, Robert

1.RJT (1 bottle) (PAID)
2.motownflip (2 bottle) (PAID)
3.RPB67 (1 bottle) (PAID)
4.Barcochris (2 bottle) (PAID)
5.erab (4 bottles) (PAID)
6.jloutlaw (1 bottle) (PAID)
7.n3uka (1 bottle) (PAID)

All paid in full (even me)  Thanks guys.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good now send me my Scotch ! :r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The Scotch arrived today in good order. I am waiting on the boxes from the Post Office and and still waiting on the boxes for the bottles. They are sending them seperate from the bottles. I figured they would have came at the same time but they didnt. I may have to call and see where they are at.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Good ! :tu 

Take your time, just keep me posted as to when it is shipping.

Nice job Robert !


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

RJT said:


> I am waiting on the boxes from the Post Office and and still waiting on the boxes for the bottles.


They'll sometimes take their merry old time getting those things out to you... no worries. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

erab said:


> They'll sometimes take their merry old time getting those things out to you... no worries. :tu


If anyone wants the bottles with no Lagavulin box I can send it that way. I have a few boxes I think I can ship it. Just let me know.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

RJT said:


> If anyone wants the bottles with no Lagavulin box I can send it that way. I have a few boxes I think I can ship it. Just let me know.


I can wait. Thanks


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

No hurry. I finally found it in a store in Florida. It was $85.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will wait as well.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

The boxes that the Lagavulin comes in are MIA at this time. I have one of the managers looking into it. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> The boxes that the Lagavulin comes in are MIA at this time. I have one of the managers looking into it. I will keep everyone posted.


He may need a :bx .


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> He may need a :bx .


Its a she....I cant :bx a lady..... Hopefully she will get it worked out. You cant drink the box anyway so I dont guess all is bad. Better to loose the boxes over the scotch...lol


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> Its a she....I cant :bx a lady..... Hopefully she will get it worked out. You cant drink the box anyway so I dont guess all is bad. Better to loose the boxes over the scotch...lol


Realy doesnt matter to me.

If we get the boxes I will wait. If we dont get the boxes that is OK as well.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Talked with the manager and she is going to check on it. If they have not come by this week end I will ship the bottles out naked. Robert


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd prefer the boxes, as I'll be storing mine... but, when push comes to shove, it doesn't really make a difference.

I can wait a bit, though.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

erab said:


> I'd prefer the boxes, as I'll be storing mine... but, when push comes to shove, it doesn't really make a difference.
> 
> I can wait a bit, though.


:tpd:


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

erab said:


> I'd prefer the boxes, as I'll be storing mine... but, when push comes to shove, it doesn't really make a difference.
> 
> I can wait a bit, though.


Guys,
I'm pretty sure I have an empty Lagavulin box in the closet, maybe two. If one of you guys needs it, let me know.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> Talked with the manager and she is going to check on it. If they have not come by this week end I will ship the bottles out naked. Robert


Still no word back from the manager or the boxes. I will wait till Monday then ship the bottles as is. I already have the boxes and shipping lables ready. :al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> Still no word back from the manager or the boxes. I will wait till Monday then ship the bottles as is. I already have the boxes and shipping lables ready. :al


Just make sure you ship them with the scotch in them...:r

The box realy doesn't matter to me, If you get it its fine.

If not, that is OK as well.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

No box no problem.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I am going to open the box and drink it anyways so I don't care..

Take your time


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

No boxes as of yet and the "manager" has not called me back. Looks like I will ship out next week without the boxes. Sorry guys I tried. Enjoy the Lagavulin. :al :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> No boxes as of yet and the "manager" has not called me back. Looks like I will ship out next week without the boxes. Sorry guys I tried. Enjoy the Lagavulin. :al :tu


Ship them out, you can't drink the box anyway.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Somebody offered up a few boxes if someone wants one.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

All packages shipped out. Enjoy guys!!!:tu :al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> All packages shipped out. Enjoy guys!!!:tu :al


Awesome

Now give me my scotch ! :r


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Got my Lagavulin today! Thanks Robert!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

jloutlaw said:


> Got my Lagavulin today! Thanks Robert!


I hope mine is here today.

My mail comes later.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Got Mine today, Thank you!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This looks dam good !!

Thanks Robert ! 

All set on my end.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Did everyone get their's? :al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> Did everyone get their's? :al


Yupper here ....:al


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I plan on having some tonight with a Diamond Crown I've been wanting to try.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Got mine today. Thanks again :tu


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I got word that my box landed today, however I'm out of town for the weekend. I'll check things out when I get back on Monday, but so far everything sounds good.


----------

